# Zero Electric Motorcycles Now Push Range to 100+ Miles



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

Heh and with a ME0913.........









or IS it










actually looks more like my motor than a 0913


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

On closer inspection it actually just an alloy fan cover on the standard ME0913 motor. The S will cost $18,500 AUD, $19,000US for the 9kWh pack


----------



## Arlo (Dec 27, 2009)

The Zero x uses an agni brushed motor. All the rest of thier bikes use a brushless motor developed in house! Very very cool and the best battery!


----------

